# Does Gun Control Reduce Murder? Let’s Run The Numbers Across The World



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Does Gun Control Reduce Murder? Let?s Run The Numbers Globally


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

They are after more than our firearms. They want the whole constitution.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

It is not the legal gun owners causing the problem.

Maybe the census should ask "Are you a criminal that owns a gun?".


----------

